# Chuck Roast



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Okay, I gave up on the top round roast and I have 2 -3.75# chuck roasts on instead. I put them on at 8:00 this morning and plan on foiling at 160* and take them to 190* for shredding. I ordered lump the other day and I'm using it for the first time. Anything I should be watching for (besides Rob O. sneaking some of my lump)?   :smt041


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Other than it wants to burn a little hotter, burns a little quicker (refuel earlier) and it produces alot less ash..... . . . . . . .  .  .  .  NOPE!  :-D 

Hope you're taking pics!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 16, 2005)

Bryan S. usues it like 99% of the time and he loves it.  He hasn't had any temp issues or anything like that...just make sure you aren't leaving the top off for a long time, then it will get a blazin'!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Other than it wants to burn a little hotter, burns a little quicker (refuel earlier) and it produces alot less ash..... . . . . . . .  .  .  .  NOPE!  :-D
> 
> Hope you're taking pics!!



Sorry Bill no pics. I got up this morning and wasn't feeling well and just slapped everything together. Maybe some pics at the end.   :toimonster:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2005)

Nick what rub did you use?  First couple chuck roasts I did I used TXBBQ #2, on the last 2 I used Montreal Steak seasoning mixed with some turbinado sugar.  I liked the latter much much better, goes great with beef.  Gonna give it a try with some steaks soon.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

I used the Yum Yum rub that I found on a web site (maybe here). It's suppose to taste like Outback steak house seasoning. Looked good so why not.   :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

[/quote]Sorry Bill no pics. I got up this morning and wasn't feeling well and just slapped everything together. Maybe some pics at the end.   :toimonster:[/quote]

Okay...here's the low down. Put 2 chuck roasts 3 3/4# each on this morning @ 8:00 with yum yum rub. 2:00 PM they hit 160*, foiled with 1/2 cup beef broth, returned to WSM. 5:30 PM 190* wraped in double foil and let rest. ( Yeah...3 hours per pound, lots of fat!!!)I pulled 1 2 hours later and shrunk wrapped the other for frezzer for a later date. yum yum rub with chuck is out of this world. \/ 



http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo/album?.dir=/ff65&.src=ph&.tok=phWJbYCBo70lr3AT


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks good to me! Never tried Chuck roast before. I'm still looking for someone to sell me tri-tip! Woodman


ps. Good God it's cold tonight! Bet it's really cold in Minnesota and Indianapolis!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah Woody, these were the first one I did. Just like a chuck steak, they have plenty of flavor. I was worried about all the fat, but they were not greasy at all.  The chuck roll i did once was much greasier. This had a real nice flavor. Could taste the rub and the meat, it was a real nice combo. I'll definitly be doing this one again. I'm going to make some chili with the left over later this week. Can't wait.   :smt023


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Pics look great!!! Well, 'cept for #4  :-D 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick, 
     The picks look great!  Don't know what Bill is referring to???  BTW, looks like you did a bit of chopping?  You didn't like the stringiness either?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm. At 1st glance, it looked like solidified fat after the roast was removed but now I see it was the 2nd roast   Sorry 'bout that!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2005)

> Hmmm. At 1st glance, it looked like solidified fat after the roast was removed but now I see it was the 2nd roast  Sorry 'bout that!!


  Guess we'll all have to pitch in for a new pair of glasses for ya Old Man!


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Good jobz therez Nickie.  Good jobz. :smt038


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

GETPHPBB.COM - SPAMMING BOTS REMOVAL - Posting is removed due to spamming attempts on our servers! If this is a mistake, Please submit a posting on our support forum at http://www.getphpbb.com/support/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2005)

Okay Mr. President enough about your blindness, please get back on topic! :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick,
> The picks look great!  Don't know what Bill is referring to???  BTW, looks like you did a bit of chopping?  You didn't like the stringiness either?



It had cooled off too much before I pulled it. I wasn't eating it for dinner last night, I am saving it for later in the week. It didn't pull very well after it cooled, so I just chopped it quick. The taste is unbeliveable. Probably gonna do burritos and/or chili this week with it. I saved the other roast unpulled and shrunk wrapped. Gonna try Keri's way and re-heat it whole in boiling water and then pull. She's done that with pork shoulder and said it came out great, so we'll see. I've got to find that rub reciepe and post here. It was real good.


----------

